
Show HN: CCPA Compliance in a Box - BDOBUX
We made ccpatollfree.com to be shortest path to demonstrating the most visible aspects of CCPA compliance--having the required &quot;Do Not Sell My Personal Information&quot; link and a toll-free number.<p>Grab a free trial and we&#x27;ll provision in real time a working toll-free hotline and privacy manger panel to embed in your site for your Do Not Sell link.<p>You&#x27;ll still need to update the wording in your privacy policy and develop some internal policies, but in under an hour with ccpatollfree.com, you can check the box on the two required methods for letting consumers register privacy preferences.<p>Tech stack: rails + postgres at Heroku, plus a side of Twilio.
======
JoshMandel
_Disclaimer: this is my brother 's company :)_

I love the following bit from the ToS
([https://ccpatollfree.com/terms/](https://ccpatollfree.com/terms/)),
including GDocs for-comment link:

> ...we do not individually negotiate these terms. However, this site is made
> by lawyers for lawyers, and if something in these Terms prevents you from
> signing up, please comment here. If we find your comments compelling, we’ll
> upgrade these Terms for all our subscribers.

 _(ToS language rarely makes me smile -- at least non-sardonically.)_

